# Mosquito lottery squirrel hunt?



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Anybody get picked for this? i entered but didnt get picked.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish I did . I put in or eagle creek archery only and the all species . Got the all species to find out it’s a different place then the eagle creek by me ‍♂‍♂‍♂


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What makes this so special? A lot of Black Squirrels?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

You ever fish that honey hole where you catch a fish every cast ? It’s kind of like that . It’s Loaded


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

eyehunter8063 said:


> I wish I did . I put in or eagle creek archery only and the all species . Got the all species to find out it’s a different place then the eagle creek by me ‍♂‍♂‍♂


I entered both of those to and didnt get pulled . Enter 8 total didnt get pulled for any...

the squirrel hunt read like you hunted public area usually not open to hunting?
: This is a squirrel hunt inside Mosquito Lake State Park. The hunt areas include; campground, beach, dog park (if no dogs are present), park office, marina and amphitheater area. This is an adult hunt, shotgun only


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I read that about the squirrel hunt and where you were allowed, didn’t interest me plus blasting with a shotgun isn’t my thing , I hate picking BB s. I would have sent in if it was up in the refuge area when they duck hunt, saw big ones back when I hunted that area for ducks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

when do you have to put in for duck hunt drawing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m pretty sure the last of July was it to send in for any drawings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Snag's correct.. all of the lottery's you have to enter from July 1st to the 31st. drawings held first couple weeks in Aug.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Only one person gets picked, they didn’t have it last year, I didn’t think they’d have it this year either. They do it by the population of squirrels in the park and I really didn’t see a whole lot out there this year in the campground


----------

